# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  New gun, nowhere to test it..

## Bunker

Anyone rural around north auckland willing to let me come try out my new rifle.?

----------


## Dundee

Bloody Aucklanders are snobs @Bunker plenty of free range area down country will help you out. :Grin:

----------


## Freezer

Riverhead nzda range will see you right

----------


## Bunker

> Riverhead nzda range will see you right


Only every other sunday if you arent a member though..  :Sad:

----------


## Freezer

$120 just become a member

----------


## Nick-D

There is the north auckland nzds range also. Just in between Coatesville and Riverhead.

----------


## Bunker

What are the hours..? cause this weekend only stuff doesnt work for me  :Sad:

----------


## Bunker

I have places to shoot .22's supressed etc... but none of them are keen on anything bigger and un-suppressed.. killjoys  :Sad:

----------


## Scouser

> $120 just become a member


Or $20 for the session for non-members

----------


## Barefoot

> I have places to shoot .22's supressed etc... but none of them are keen on anything bigger and un-suppressed.. killjoys


So your complaining that the people who already let you shoot on their land won't let you do what you want  :36 1 5:

----------


## keneff

Hi Bunker. Check out www.waiukupistolclub,co,nz/. You can shoot there from Wednesday to Sunday, incluisve, as a visitor, for $20.00 per visit, but check out their website to get all the details. Longest ranges are 100yds, so a bit limited, but a good club and sheltered benches.

----------


## northdude

> So your complaining that the people who already let you shoot on their land won't let you do what you want


that kind of attitude will really get your foot in the door with someone with a bit of suitable land dont forget you represent all us gun owners so be mindfull of your actions and what you post in social media as it only provides ammo for the antis

----------


## Bunker

Cheers Keneff - will certianly look into them... 

Barefoot - Not sure what your problem is.. like your pickin a fight for no reason...   if anything im respectful, why im allowed to continue shootin .22's supressed on there property's, just a bummer they arent keen on anything larger...  so just relax mate.. and frankly its people like yourself who make forums and groups like this highly uninviting..

----------


## Koshogi

> Hi Bunker. Check out www.waiukupistolclub,co,nz/. You can shoot there from Wednesday to Sunday, incluisve, as a visitor, for $20.00 per visit, but check out their website to get all the details. Longest ranges are 100yds, so a bit limited, but a good club and sheltered benches.


*Visitors day for rifle shooters is on Saturdays only from 12pm - 3pm.*

Visitors must obtain a booking first from the Secretary.

* If you do not have a confirmed reservation, you will not be allowed to enter the range.*

----------


## Steve123

> Hi Bunker. Check out www.waiukupistolclub,co,nz/. You can shoot there from Wednesday to Sunday, incluisve, as a visitor, for $20.00 per visit, but check out their website to get all the details. Longest ranges are 100yds, so a bit limited, but a good club and sheltered benches.


You have to be a guest of a member otherwise it's book first then Saturday arvo's only

----------


## Jack_

> Cheers Keneff - will certianly look into them... 
> 
> Barefoot - Not sure what your problem is.. like your pickin a fight for no reason...   if anything im respectful, why im allowed to continue shootin .22's supressed on there property's, just a bummer they arent keen on anything larger...  so just relax mate.. and frankly its people like yourself who make forums and groups like this highly uninviting..


I thought it was pretty clear you didn't mean anything by it.

----------


## LongArm

I think, most of us get what Bunker is saying, he's just wanting to know if anyone has a place available that he can try out.  I'm positive he's not trying to provoke or upset anyone, if you read his post he is simply wanting to try out his new firearm. 
Can't blame a guy for asking.  Frankly I'd probably do the same thing he has.  - my 2cents.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tankd

> I think, most of us get what Bunker is saying, he's just wanting to know if anyone has a place available that he can try out.  I'm positive he's not trying to provoke or upset anyone, if you read his post he is simply wanting to try out his new firearm. 
> Can't blame a guy for asking.  Frankly I'd probably do the same thing he has.  - my 2cents.


        What a load of Bollocks , a simple google search would of told you about the North Auckland / Auckland NZDA ranges Do you really think people are that naive ???

----------


## LongArm

> What a load of Bollocks , a simple google search would of told you about the North Auckland / Auckland NZDA ranges Do you really think people are that naive ???


How old are you? 5? gtfo

----------


## Bunker

> What a load of Bollocks , a simple google search would of told you about the North Auckland / Auckland NZDA ranges Do you really think people are that naive ???


What part of i cant do weekends dont you understand.? you know i totally regret coming onto these forums... yeah there's a few good guys on here, like u others who seem to understand where im coming from.. but as per usual, a few ruin it for the rest... im out.. Peace

----------


## dogmatix

Geez, nice one guys.  :Wtfsmilie: 

I thought I was on FnH forum for a bit judging by the comments.

----------


## Nibblet

Give the whole Auckland shit a rest. It was old a long time ago. 

Yes I know it's a piss take but something original would be refreshing. 

As for bunker when one of your first post's is asking for a place to shoot on in an urban/semi rural area like Auckland you're always going to run into issue's. 

Best bet is to try and build a good report with people here first but unfortunately it looks like you've already burnt your bridges with some of the very generous people who aloud me to shoot and participate with activities on their land.

----------


## Petros_mk

I was in the same boat as you are Bunker.

Bought a rifle few years ago, thought about finding a rural property to shoot on but the time spent on doing that wasn't worth it. instead I spent $30 went to the NZDSA on a Saturday I believe it was, a fellow shooter offered to help out and sight in the gun as I was a complete newbie, the range person there was very friendly too.

I understand you are busy on weekends, tho it may be worth freeing up couple of hours to visit them if all else fails - if you are just going to sight in your gun.

Alternatively, I'm happy to join you on a drive around to respectfuly knock on some doors around rural Auckland as I'd be keen to shoot my future gun too. 
If that fails, we'll drive to Dundee for a bomb up. LOL

----------


## Dundee

Anyone is more than welcome to shoot here got a 200 and 500yrd gong set up.

----------


## BRADS

> Anyone is more than welcome to shoot here got a 150 and 300yrd gong set up.


Fixed

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## res

Unfortunately unless you personally know someone paying to play is just what you have to do near the main centers if you don't have a lot of time to door knock. 
Range membership that lets you shoot not on weekdays sounds like what the op needs. At aprox $150 a year you would want to use it a couple of times though to get value from it. Having worked weekends a lot I discovered week days are the better time to go to ranges anyway as a lot less time spent waiting for others to do there thing

----------


## Pongo12

Shit yea some grumpy buggers around....

----------


## Gibo

Geeze what a pack of arseholes in this thread. I'd be out too if this was my first experience.

----------


## res

> Geeze what a pack of arseholes in this thread. I'd be out too if this was my first experience.


Agreed

----------


## Tankd

> What are the hours..? cause this weekend only stuff doesnt work for me


   So because it doesn't work for this weekend ,what about the other weeks ? ,no patience 
     O my those inconsiderate members of the range want to use it , just maybe you could actually join ????

----------


## Nibblet

> So because it doesn't work for this weekend ,what about the other weeks ? ,no patience 
>      O my those inconsiderate members of the range want to use it , just maybe you could actually join ????


FYI your the one coming off as the complete tool....

Or maybe he works on the weekend? 
Not all have regular 8-5, Monday- Friday.

----------


## Nick.m

This thread reminded me of the reasons I stopped posting anything constructive on hunting forums and may well be one of my last posts. 

It seems to me all the good buggers sit back and watch while all the keyboard warriors go at one another trying to prove their worth. 

I thought these forums were about helping others, enjoying hunting reports and helping contribute towards CONSTRUCTIVE hunting and shooting discussion but obviously I was mistaken.

----------


## Gibo

> This thread reminded me of the reasons I stopped posting anything constructive on hunting forums and may well be one of my last posts. 
> 
> It seems to me all the good buggers sit back and watch while all the keyboard warriors go at one another trying to prove their worth. 
> 
> I thought these forums were about helping others, enjoying hunting reports and helping contribute towards CONSTRUCTIVE hunting and shooting discussion but obviously I was mistaken.


Nah theres still plenty of goodness here bro. Just the odd rotten egg.

----------


## Nibblet

It's still the winter months too I think, seems not enough getting outside and absorbing that vitamin D goodness. 
Next month or two everyone will be cheery again.

----------


## Tankd

> FYI your the one coming off as the complete tool....
> 
> Or maybe he works on the weekend? 
> Not all have regular 8-5, Monday- Friday.


   Or maybe he is just lazy , what is the solution to the problem ?. Should all ranges have someone sit on their arse all day waiting for someone to turn up . While not being paid ,remember I would say all ,ranges are run by volunteers .
       Whinning because you cannot get something to fit in with "me " are merely the actions of a child . No-one is Entitled to anything .
          And more to the point you have no idea what I have done ,and neither am I interested in advertising it .

----------


## Gibo

> Or maybe he is just lazy , what is the solution to the problem ?. Should all ranges have someone sit on their arse all day waiting for someone to turn up . While not being paid ,remember I would say all ,ranges are run by volunteers .
>        Whinning because you cannot get something to fit in with "me " are merely the actions of a child . No-one is Entitled to anything .
>           And more to the point you have no idea what I have done ,and neither am I interested in advertising it .


Boot it mate. His original post was about rural property not a range. He said weekends were out. Why the hostility?

----------


## Nibblet

> Or maybe he is just lazy , what is the solution to the problem ?. Should all ranges have someone sit on their arse all day waiting for someone to turn up . While not being paid ,remember I would say all ,ranges are run by volunteers .
>        Whinning because you cannot get something to fit in with "me " are merely the actions of a child . No-one is Entitled to anything .
>           And more to the point you have no idea what I have done ,and neither am I interested in advertising it .


Not sure if bunker or yourself are aware but there's a few ranges where if your a member you have access without range officer's, your given a key when you sign up and can go along whenever suits during open hours. Even during the week. 

Some are even just honesty system with gold coin. 

But thanks for reiterating my point.

----------


## Bunker

> Or maybe he is just lazy , what is the solution to the problem ?. Should all ranges have someone sit on their arse all day waiting for someone to turn up . While not being paid ,remember I would say all ,ranges are run by volunteers .
>        Whinning because you cannot get something to fit in with "me " are merely the actions of a child . No-one is Entitled to anything .
>           And more to the point you have no idea what I have done ,and neither am I interested in advertising it .


I would like to point out.. i never dogged the shooting ranges.. just said there hours dont work for me... hence why im on here asking around, which logically seems like the right place to ask..  (apparently not)... i have no idea what your guys problem is... this is totally surreal..

----------


## tiroatedson

Piss takes .....surely....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pongo12

some people are weird, don't stress over it mate

----------


## LongArm

As I live and breath - i sincerely hope that some of the people who have posted here are never allowed a F.A.L - If you read the guys post, 

He was excited about getting a new firearm and was inquiring if anyone had a rural property he could try out.  
Bunker is obviously respectful of those that he is shooting a suppressed .22 on so that's not an issue.
He obviously works on the weekend, probably a wharfie or some such maybe a shift worker or hospo worker. 

I really don't see why anyone would take issue with the post.
As for the trolls, well shit the bed I really hope you read the first part of my post! 

Bunker - don't sweat it mate, its obvious someone left the gate open at the "can't" farm and some escaped!

----------


## Tankd

So why is it that those above ,who are so full of the " Milk of Human Kindness" haven't handed over Your shooting spot ??????

----------


## Gibo

> So why is it that those above ,who are so full of the " Milk of Human Kindness" haven't handed over Your shooting spot ??????


Youre deluded mate. If he was in the BOP id offer him a shoot. Why the hate? Just bugger off if this is all you contribute

----------


## veitnamcam

> So why is it that those above ,who are so full of the " Milk of Human Kindness" haven't handed over Your shooting spot ??????


Id help out but I am all the way in another island.
And you are being a dick 

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## LOC

terrible thread all round and probably going to make newer members nervous about putting a foot forward and participating on here, which is of course the whole point of the forum isn't it?...

----------


## tiroatedson

> terrible thread all round and probably going to make newer members nervous about putting a foot forward and participating on here, which is of course the whole point of the forum isn't it?...


Baptism by fire ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## systolic

Perhaps the arms officer should have asked where he was going to shoot before giving him a gun licence?

----------


## bigbear

are you for real??

----------


## systolic

> are you for real??


Why not?

If I'm importing c-cat stuff from overseas, I have to provide police with the special reasons I need that weapon in my collection.

When I want a new pistol I have to write a letter to the club committe asking for a pink form and saying why I want it and what matches I'll be using it in.

You can't get a gun permit in Australia or the UK without written permission showing access to a suitable place to shoot, so why not the same here?

Might stop idiots firing 7mm Magnums on 10 acre blocks if they had to show they had a legitimate use for and place to shoot such things.

----------


## zimmer

The Forum needs an "unlike" button.

There are at least 3 posters in this thread that I  wish to "unlike".

----------


## Steve123

> Why not?
> 
> If I'm importing c-cat stuff from overseas, I have to provide police with the special reasons I need that weapon in my collection.
> 
> When I want a new pistol I have to write a letter to the club committe asking for a pink form and saying why I want it and what matches I'll be using it in.
> 
> You can't get a gun permit in Australia or the UK without written permission showing access to a suitable place to shoot, so why not the same here?
> 
> Might stop idiots firing 7mm Magnums on 10 acre blocks if they had to show they had a legitimate use for and place to shoot such things.




Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Steve123

> Why not?
> 
> If I'm importing c-cat stuff from overseas, I have to provide police with the special reasons I need that weapon in my collection.
> 
> When I want a new pistol I have to write a letter to the club committe asking for a pink form and saying why I want it and what matches I'll be using it in.
> 
> You can't get a gun permit in Australia or the UK without written permission showing access to a suitable place to shoot, so why not the same here?
> 
> Might stop idiots firing 7mm Magnums on 10 acre blocks if they had to show they had a legitimate use for and place to shoot such things.


Is there anyway to block posts from members?
Some guy asks a simple enough question and now we have a whole bunch of absolute cunts freaking out about it. If you have somewhere north of Auckland he can shoot on fine. If you don't shut the fuck up. Meanwhile I now have a whole new lot of people to ignore.

----------


## Ross Nolan

"so why not the same here?"

Because here, we have pretty much the entire conservation estate available to shoot on. Meaning, anybody with access to transport has access to somewhere to shoot. I know, not all of it is ok for long sessions, not all of it is conveniently located for the original poster, but it is "a suitable place to shoot", and it is available. Unless you would prefer that we also import a licensing process to sort who can and who cannot shoot on public land. 

Yeah, more regulation. That is what we need.

----------


## Pointer

@Bunker get in touch with  @Petros_mk and tell him to fire up the Uzbeki-mobile and bring you down. I have a place in the coromandel that would be fine to use if you are with Petros. I know it's far away but it's a start?

----------


## Gibo

Hes coming to the bay for a shoot in a couple of weeks

----------


## Gibo

If i dont shoot out my barrels this weekend  :Grin:

----------


## Petros_mk

> @Bunker get in touch with  @Petros_mk and tell him to fire up the Uzbeki-mobile and bring you down. I have a place in the coromandel that would be fine to use if you are with Petros. I know it's far away but it's a start?





> Hes coming to the bay for a shoot in a couple of weeks


These two GCs are leading by example... unlike some

----------


## Sideshow

> Hes coming to the bay for a shoot in a couple of weeks


Result nice one Gibo!!
Now that's what I really like about this forum  :Have A Nice Day:  good buggers like you that step up to the plate with the milk of human kindness  :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> Result nice one Gibo!!
> Now that's what I really like about this forum  good buggers like you that step up to the plate with the milk of human kindness


His missus got pissed off mowing the lawns while he was guzzling pond water.

He has to do something.

Yeah Na. Good on ya fella.😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

I just like shooting shit

----------


## Pointer

@Sideshow Is the milk of human kindness a code word for Waikato?

----------


## Sideshow

:Thumbsup: 


> @Sideshow Is the milk of human kindness a code word for Waikato?

----------


## Dundee

I don't think he was complaining,internet reading is quite hard too decifer unless you know the cicumstances.
Road trip to the Dundees is on the cards also. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Let that be a lesson to all newbies and beginners. Complain a lot and you will get what you want


Cant be true for all though, youre still complaining

----------


## northdude

Fuk that thread was a bit touch and go there for a bit we need a sequel  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## LongArm

Have been an admin for 2 large NZ gaming communities.  I have never seen a thread like this - ever.  Pretty lame from moderators to be honest, whatever.  Have spoken with a coupla others on here. Bunker is out, he's done.  With no support from the moderators or admins its easy to see why people up and leave.  As for me, its so disappointing to see, Frankly i expect a lot more from my moderators. As an admin on other large sites, I can say - I'd have hauled a few people over the coals here.  

Whatever though, it looks like Bunker is done and dusted. Pretty much same as me -  There's a few good buggers here, but tbh its not worth my time or future frustration putting up with trolls.  
Moderators and Admins, get ur shit together.   

As for you good buggers here, Keep ur powder dry and your beer cold.  Peace out........

----------


## northdude

Go hard or go home most people know its hard to know how to take things from stuff written on the internet me included we've all been on the end of some kind of attack here get over it and move on

----------


## tiroatedson

> Have been an admin for 2 large NZ gaming communities.  I have never seen a thread like this - ever.  Pretty lame from moderators to be honest, whatever.  Have spoken with a coupla others on here. Bunker is out, he's done.  With no support from the moderators or admins its easy to see why people up and leave.  As for me, its so disappointing to see, Frankly i expect a lot more from my moderators. As an admin on other large sites, I can say - I'd have hauled a few people over the coals here.  
> 
> Whatever though, it looks like Bunker is done and dusted. Pretty much same as me -  There's a few good buggers here, but tbh its not worth my time or future frustration putting up with trolls.  
> Moderators and Admins, get ur shit together.   
> 
> As for you good buggers here, Keep ur powder dry and your beer cold.  Peace out........


I think one of the admins/moderators have said they allow us to be big people...u know ..adults. This place ain't a police state..xcept for 1080. Some of it might have being a bit rough ...so are some pubs, handle it accept it get over it ...whatever floats ya boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dogmatix

> Have been an admin for 2 large NZ gaming communities.  I have never seen a thread like this - ever.  Pretty lame from moderators to be honest, whatever.  Have spoken with a coupla others on here. Bunker is out, he's done.  With no support from the moderators or admins its easy to see why people up and leave.  As for me, its so disappointing to see, Frankly i expect a lot more from my moderators. As an admin on other large sites, I can say - I'd have hauled a few people over the coals here.  
> 
> Whatever though, it looks like Bunker is done and dusted. Pretty much same as me -  There's a few good buggers here, but tbh its not worth my time or future frustration putting up with trolls.  
> Moderators and Admins, get ur shit together.   
> 
> As for you good buggers here, Keep ur powder dry and your beer cold.  Peace out........


This place was partly established because of other forum admin/moderators and website owners being over zealous and having personal agendas.
And that is putting it politely.

The success of this site now is evidence of an approach that generally works.

----------


## kotuku

I actually thought the thread was pretty mild-seen and been in in a lot worse .moderators on here are fine also
.unlike shite on other side.as for LA-well if you dont like it,yes by all means feel free to find something more to your taste.

----------


## Feral

> Have been an admin for 2 large NZ gaming communities.  I have never seen a thread like this - ever.  Pretty lame from moderators to be honest, whatever.  Have spoken with a coupla others on here. Bunker is out, he's done.  With no support from the moderators or admins its easy to see why people up and leave.  As for me, its so disappointing to see, Frankly i expect a lot more from my moderators. As an admin on other large sites, I can say - I'd have hauled a few people over the coals here.  
> 
> Whatever though, it looks like Bunker is done and dusted. Pretty much same as me -  There's a few good buggers here, but tbh its not worth my time or future frustration putting up with trolls.  
> Moderators and Admins, get ur shit together.   
> 
> As for you good buggers here, Keep ur powder dry and your beer cold.  Peace out........

----------


## Dead is better

> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


Mate, that axe just wooden work.

----------


## Dead is better

Dammit that's officially the crappest joke on the internet awww

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo I like your posts but I recon I have no idea what you are talking about roughly as frequently as you have no idea what I am talking about.


What?  :Wink:

----------


## Daggers_187

> Have been an admin for 2 large NZ gaming communities.  I have never seen a thread like this - ever.  Pretty lame from moderators to be honest, whatever.  Have spoken with a coupla others on here. Bunker is out, he's done.  With no support from the moderators or admins its easy to see why people up and leave.  As for me, its so disappointing to see, Frankly i expect a lot more from my moderators. As an admin on other large sites, I can say - I'd have hauled a few people over the coals here.  
> 
> Whatever though, it looks like Bunker is done and dusted. Pretty much same as me -  There's a few good buggers here, but tbh its not worth my time or future frustration putting up with trolls.  
> Moderators and Admins, get ur shit together.   
> 
> As for you good buggers here, Keep ur powder dry and your beer cold.  Peace out........


How old are you? 5? gtfo

----------


## TimK

Well this thread was quite the read....did you ever find anywhere to shoot? Im in Auckland and have spoken to Waiuku Pistol Club. They told me there was a waiting list and that I had to have had my FAL for one year before they would consider me. It seems the Auckland Deer Stalkers and North Auckland Deer Stalkers are the only options until this new range opens next year.

----------


## Beetroot

Lol, this thread was just like the ones on American forums where folks get offended if you call them a silly billy.

----------


## Kscott

> Well this thread was quite the read....did you ever find anywhere to shoot? Im in Auckland and have spoken to Waiuku Pistol Club. They told me there was a waiting list and that I had to have had my FAL for one year before they would consider me. It seems the Auckland Deer Stalkers and North Auckland Deer Stalkers are the only options until this new range opens next year.


Basically, this. But don't expect unlimited access to ASC from the very beginning, it's designed around pistol shooting 1st, 3 gun 2nd, other stuff 3rd.

Best option is a friendly farmer, or a new friend  :Thumbsup:

----------


## TimK

> Basically, this. But don't expect unlimited access to ASC from the very beginning, it's designed around pistol shooting 1st, 3 gun 2nd, other stuff 3rd.
> 
> Best option is a friendly farmer, or a new friend


Yep I have spoken with them and looking forward to a potential coaching programme/services. I have a nice new AR15 I haven't shot yet  :Sad:  I have land I can use in Puhoi, but the locals weren't to impressed when I took my Tikka there. So decided against trying again.

----------


## Steve123

> Well this thread was quite the read....did you ever find anywhere to shoot? Im in Auckland and have spoken to Waiuku Pistol Club. They told me there was a waiting list and that I had to have had my FAL for one year before they would consider me. It seems the Auckland Deer Stalkers and North Auckland Deer Stalkers are the only options until this new range opens next year.


Was this for pistol training as well as rifles and shotguns? Sounds like I was lucky I joined there when I did.

----------


## Steve123

> Yep I have spoken with them and looking forward to a potential coaching programme/services. I have a nice new AR15 I haven't shot yet  I have land I can use in Puhoi, but the locals weren't to impressed when I took my Tikka there. So decided against trying again.


Was it suppressed? Puhoi used to be a cool place. Has it turned into Lifestyle lawns now? I'm glad I moved south when I did.

----------


## TimK

> Was this for pistol training as well as rifles and shotguns? Sounds like I was lucky I joined there when I did.


This was just to join, I do want to do the pistol training. But it seems ill wait until next year.

----------


## TimK

> Was it suppressed? Puhoi used to be a cool place. Has it turned into Lifestyle lawns now? I'm glad I moved south when I did.


We had a supressed 223, a supressed 308 and an un-supressed 308. Can get out to about 200m on the property, and the neighbours are fine with it. The man who took the time to come walking up the road looking for the noise was the one not impressed. It was also mentioned on the local Facebook page. Its close to town/church (it was a sunday morning) so I kinda understand. I did wonder if we were actually breaking the law?

----------


## Fawls

Ummm, is there a law against being louder than church bells?  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## stretch

> We had a supressed 223, a supressed 308 and an un-supressed 308. Can get out to about 200m on the property, and the neighbours are fine with it. The man who took the time to come walking up the road looking for the noise was the one not impressed. It was also mentioned on the local Facebook page. Its close to town/church (it was a sunday morning) so I kinda understand. I did wonder if we were actually breaking the law?


Maybe...



1 - discharges a firearm? Yes.
2 - in or near a dwellinghouse; or a public place? Yes
3 - so as to endanger property or to endanger, annoy, or frighten any person? Yes. You annoyed someone.
4 - without reasonable cause? Maybe. Define 'reasonable cause'. What is reasonable to you, or the shooting community may not be reasonable to the person you annoyed, nor the judge.

----------


## TimK

> Maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - discharges a firearm? Yes.
> 2 - in or near a dwellinghouse; or a public place? Yes
> 3 - so as to endanger property or to endanger, annoy, or frighten any person? Yes. You annoyed someone.
> 4 - without reasonable cause? Maybe. Define 'reasonable cause'. What is reasonable to you, or the shooting community may not be reasonable to the person you annoyed, nor the judge.



Hmmmm, rural, farmland, but yes.. I do see your point and even though the owner and his neighbours are happy to have us back, I haven't since done so.

----------


## stretch

'near' is deliberately undefined as well. And nowhere does it say that the person you've annoyed/frightened/endangered needs to be the owner/occupier of whichever dwelling you were 'near' when such offence was caused.

It'd be a long shot, but if you were 'near' your own house, and a passer-by walked past (on the road - a public place) and was frightened, then the above conditions have been met. It will all boil down to how close you were, and if you had reasonable cause to be discharging the firearm.

Plenty of threads on here about people having run-ins with crazy/unreasonable/anti-gun neighbours while shooting on their own property. Cops get called, guns get confiscated in a guilty-until-proven-innocent kind of way.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Koshogi

> Maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - discharges a firearm? Yes.
> 2 - in or near a dwellinghouse; or a public place? Yes
> 3 - so as to endanger property or to endanger, annoy, or frighten any person? Yes. You annoyed someone.
> 4 - without reasonable cause? Maybe. Define 'reasonable cause'. What is reasonable to you, or the shooting community may not be reasonable to the person you annoyed, nor the judge.


You might have missed the wording "*so as to*". Meaning that the discharging of the firearm was *in order to* "endanger, annoy, or frighten any person." So unless his intention was to annoy the neighour, he did not commit an offence under s48.

----------


## stretch

> The might have missed the wording "*so as to*". Meaning that the discharging of the firearm was *in order to* "endanger, annoy, or frighten any person." So unless his intention was to annoy the neighour, he did not commit an offence under s48.


I'm aware that's one way to interpret it, but has it been tested? The other interpretation is the simple cause-and-effect link.

----------


## TimK

Another situation a few years ago. Wayyy out the back of coatsville, shooting a 22 and a shotgun on friends farmland. Armed police arrive after being called by neighbours. Sight a FAL and let us go on our way, no worries - turned out the closest neighbour was banned from owning Firearms.

----------


## Koshogi

> I'm aware that's one way to interpret it, but has it been tested? The other interpretation is the simple cause-and-effect link.


if it was the simple 'cause and effect", then every person who is 'annoyed' by a shooting range near them, could cause every person shooting to face prosecution. Is that the case?

----------


## stretch

> if it was the simple 'cause and effect", then every person who is 'annoyed' by a shooting range near them, could cause every person shooting to face prosecution. Is that the case?


No, but perhaps because there is the 'reasonable cause' clause. I'll gladly believe 'so as to' = intent, if there any case law where this has been tested.

----------


## Sideshow

> Yep. And they would feel totally comfortable with that because they did not break "the rules" and can demand the moderators "rake people over the coals"
> 
> Actually if this was a moderated forum I would have culled them instantly for being involved in an argumen prior to making a contribution


Tussock YOU SILLY BILLY.....right where's me coals having trouble with getting the fire going :Wtfsmilie: 

Need fire for more popcorn

----------

